# Jane's Addiction



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

I've had a few plays of "The Great Escape Artist" on an otherwise boring round trip to Dubai. This, only their 4th album in 22 years made it a lot more bearable!

Don't expect the madness of 1988's "Ritual De Lo Habitual". Escape is a lot darker and moodier and a lot more atmospheric than their previous three releases, but the ambience works from start to finish and there's not a filler track on the entire CD.

Five stars from me....Highly recommended for JA fans old and new

Let's hope we don't have to wait another 8 years for the next release!


----------

